# Let's see some Avenger Pics...Chrono and Non Chrono



## DCJ

Chrono Avenger



















Avenger Skyland



















Thanks ;-) ,

Don


----------



## RJRJRJ




----------



## Alan M

Big guy wearing rubber.










I killed this croc by hitting it with the SA.










Best

Al


----------



## SpacemanSpiff

Seawolf


----------



## AndyC

Andy


----------



## intence

stunning


----------



## Fagan

CA here


----------



## DCJ

Great close up dial pic RJ :-!

Don



RJRJRJ said:


>


----------



## O2AFAC67

DCJ said:


> Avenger Skyland


That beauty on a Pro II just _screams_ "Breitling"... IMHO, a black dial polished Skyland on that bracelet or a black Bund like Frank's (below) is well on its way to becoming as iconic as a Chronomat or a Navi and that's saying a LOT! I would be perfectly content if that was the *only* wristwatch I owned. Unfortunately I don't own one at the moment but I love to see pics of it. ;-) 
Cheers,
Ron

Frank Helderberg's Skyland...


----------



## mah

Here is my Blue SA, Love this watch!


----------



## Alan M

Mark, your SA pics are great!

I have the Black Dialed.










And now you have the Croc ;_)


----------



## mah

I had my eye on a black SA but to much $ for the deal. Maybe some other day. I like the brown strap that you sold me. I haven't tried it on the SA yet. Soon.....


----------



## PJ

Great pics Don!

Love both watches!


----------



## helderberg

Thanks Ron for the previous post of my Skyland on the Bund, here it is on a Dive.
Best health, Frank


----------



## The Avenger

My Baby :-!


----------



## txturbo

Does this one count???


----------



## Wisconsin Proud




----------



## mah

Very nice, great pictures!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Wisconsin Proud said:


>


Beauty! To me, the ulitimate diver. Beside the fact it is so balanced, well built and gorgeous, the WR rating proudly marked on the dial puts the exclamation point on it all... :-!
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## findo-400

Here's an M1 to make up the set.


----------



## O2AFAC67

findo-400 said:


> Here's an M1 to make up the set.


*EXCELLENT* shot of a gorgeous piece, Gav!! :-! Thanks for sharing! :thanks
Cheers, mate.
Ron


----------



## g-star

Wisconsin Proud said:


>


Wow! Beautiful shots. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

g-star said:


> Wow! Beautiful shots. Thanks for posting.


No problem!!b-)


----------



## Mac

txturbo said:


> Does this one count???


 Wow which variant is that?


----------



## RJRJRJ

Mac said:


> Wow which variant is that?


Super Avenger Blacksteel (48mm). Same watch as the Avenger Skyland Blacksteel (45mm).


----------



## Mac

Ah, thanks again RJ.

Too big for me but  anyway|>
Love the red detail on the dark dial!
Mac.


----------



## CUE

My Wolf.



















Rick


----------



## Rare1

Here is a creative shot of my CA for you!


----------



## PJ

CUE said:


> My Wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick


Looks great Rick:-!


----------



## goheel

wow, no white dial so far?


----------



## Legmaker72

You guys are killing me with these beautiful pictures of the Black Skyland!!! I had a purchase all set and the seller flaked on me...Now all I can do is drool on your photos...



helderberg said:


> Thanks Ron for the previous post of my Skyland on the Bund, here it is on a Dive.
> Best health, Frank


----------



## RJRJRJ

Legmaker72 said:


> You guys are killing me with these beautiful pictures of the Black Skyland!!! I had a purchase all set and the seller flaked on me...


Youll find one soon enough...ive seen your WTB posts on just about every watch site on the internet :-d

Funny thing is, there was a post here a couple months back discussing why there were so many skylands posted for sale at the same time. Looks like the inverse now..

Im on the hunt for a Bentley which is proving to be tough as well.


----------



## Arthur H

I have got one of these CA M1


----------



## RJRJRJ

Arthur H said:


> I have got one of these CA M1


Real pics or it doesnt exist :-d


----------



## Broker

My new baby. I have a thousand dollar camera and it looks like a 2nd grader took these. Turrible pics, great watch:


----------



## G-Shock

A mediocre shot of my Avenger's!


----------



## Legmaker72

I have to cover all of my bases RJ !:-d
Yeah, I did notice for a whaile back they seemed to be everywhere...But I wasn't ready yet ...
Time to be patient I guess...:roll:



RJRJRJ said:


> Youll find one soon enough...ive seen your WTB posts on just about every watch site on the internet :-d
> 
> Funny thing is, there was a post here a couple months back discussing why there were so many skylands posted for sale at the same time. Looks like the inverse now..
> 
> Im on the hunt for a Bentley which is proving to be tough as well.


----------



## davey vermaak

I have a couple for you

Davey


----------



## PJ

Nice "few" Davey!


----------



## Frontierman63

I just love the Avengers Great pics guys,and here is my baby


----------



## Time2time

Here's my humble Avenger collection... I have a thing for chrono's, and especially love the Avenger series, so they occupy the largest part of my Breitling collection. 

Still haven't figured out how to post the pics big on this forum...

Have a great weekend everyone!

Ross


----------



## Nine

Very nice - Keep them coming!
(I will add some next week)


----------



## raydin

Can I play....My Chrono Avenger. Its such a wild piece!


----------



## O2AFAC67

raydin said:


> Can I play....My Chrono Avenger. Its such a wild piece!


Beautiful. Two of the best CA pics ever. :-! Thanks for sharing. :thanks
Best,
Ron


----------



## savedbythebell

It was Dons Pictures that just made me go out and buy an Avenger Skyland , Its a real beauty.


----------



## punch

Couldn't afford a skyland so I got the next best thing


----------



## robstar

I just got this Super Avenger last nite . . it's brilliant !! I lucked out and scored the new military stencil font too! :-!


----------



## WORKSIMON

Here's mine b-)


----------



## helderberg

txturbo said:


> Does this one count???


And then some, beautiful!!!
Frank


----------



## KeepTheTime

White Arabic dial SA with Pro2 is the KTT WoTW. Nothing beats the Pro2!


----------



## LFCRules

Here's my 2:


----------



## shawnfb

why would you buy a 2010 camaro? that car is huge.. is it a sports car or what?


----------



## Moker

The black one getting some sun....










Cheers,
Ronald


----------



## jojo




----------



## G-Shock

Quick blackberry shot of my blue dial SS Seawolf on blue diver pro.


----------



## Stefan Tapp

We're missing one of these.......................




























And my other Avengers (some dearly departed)..................................





































Stef


----------



## fidelio

My slate dial AS on diver pro:


----------



## dudegalea

Titanium Chrono Avenger.


----------



## CometMan

my avenger whit serious diver look on red rubber


----------



## Tristan17




----------



## RJRJRJ

CometMan said:


> my avenger whit serious diver look on red rubber


Nice, complete with impossible to find red ocean racer.


----------



## LFCRules

Ignoring the deployment, but I wonder what the Blacksteel would look like on the red ocean racer....hmmmmm.....too much red, or a good complement to the dial????

Looks really cool on the chrono above :-!


----------



## RJRJRJ

LFCRules said:


> Ignoring the deployment, but I wonder what the Blacksteel would look like on the red ocean racer....hmmmmm.....too much red, or a good complement to the dial????
> 
> Looks really cool on the chrono above :-!


The problem is breitling stopped selling the red ones, so any that you find sell for an arm and a leg. Maybe two legs.


----------



## CometMan

actually i bought this one brand new whit deployment from a guy in australia for 200us$ including shipping, i think i made the bargain on this one


----------



## Fortunato




----------



## mwheatley

After reading this thread an Avenger is going to have to be my next purchase! Now i just have to decide on the color and strap combo.


----------



## Flubby

It appears that Breitling just came out with a new Avenger Seawolf face with Batons instead of numerals:

http://www.breitling.co.jp/products/new_dials/avenger_series/

I have to say, I really love that! I think I may really want one of those now, if I can get used to the thickness of those things!


----------



## apeogre

Here's mine


----------



## Fortunato

apeogre said:


> Here's mine


Are we cousin or what?!

Sweeeeet!:-!


----------



## apeogre

Thanks! 
we may be, very similar arm hair! hahah


----------



## UJU

Here's my SA


----------



## Henkan




----------



## Fortunato

My Super Avenger BlackSteel with "Kevlar" like strap from Panatime: Just love it!


----------



## helderberg

Jus thought I would throw this one on the pile of beautiful watch photo's.
Best, Frank


----------



## ctujack




----------



## notloc08

ctujack said:


>


Wow I love that lume. Where did you have that done?


----------



## Arthur H

Here's a couple:-!


----------



## ffeelliixx




----------



## MattCrane

Henkan thats a gorgeous strap what is it, and what deployant? Thats the sort of thing I'm after with mine. Some pics below:







​ 





​ 





​​


----------



## ivan_seawolf

I jus got my Seawolf back from IWW. Jack did a PVD and relume of the dial on it and here is the result..
































































































Here is the "old" lume.. I think C3 fits this watch much better than C1...


----------



## homathetes

Ivan, once again, congrats on a stunning mod!!


----------



## cigarlvr




----------



## ffeelliixx

ivan_seawolf said:


> I jus got my Seawolf back from IWW. Jack did a PVD and relume of the dial on it and here is the result..


Looks great. This has got me wondering how a yellow or white dial M-1 would look in PVD.


----------



## R.L.

Here's mine. A wolf indeed!;-)

R.L.


----------



## Arthur H

These are my two entries:-d


----------



## mikey mike nyc




----------



## homathetes

Ivan, your DLC mod pushed me over the edge ;-)


----------



## Brice

Here are shots of my many expected yellow dialed Wolf...





































Cheers,
Brice


----------



## CaptRimmer

My new one.....with my old one. b-)
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## savedbythebell

Picked up the Ocean Racer Strap and deployment yesterday for my Avenger, ohh yes its nice!:-!

Before and After.


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko

A newbie to the Breitling forum with my two latest "incoming".

Seller's pics for now...



















I figured this Breitling "thing" isn't going to go away so I'd better start contributing to the forum.
Hello guys! Pleased to be aboard. b-)


----------



## pestilence666

i play

i havent see grey dial chrono avenger here


----------



## trueblue40

I have recently re-joined the Avenger club.

Previously a white dial SA, but now a superb black dial Skyland.
Got it on the Pro II, but switched to the OR for work.















Nick

Some great pics here by the way. |>


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko

Well, my CA with Regatta feature turned up yesterday and it is very nice on the Pro bracelet.


















The other one should be here tomorrow...


----------



## CaptRimmer

trueblue40 said:


> I have recently re-joined the Avenger club.
> 
> Previously a white dial SA, but now a superb black dial Skyland.
> Got it on the Pro II, but switched to the OR for work.
> 
> View attachment 401963
> View attachment 401965
> 
> 
> Nick
> 
> Some great pics here by the way. |>


That is a classic Nick, really sharp. I love the white hands. :-!
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## CaptRimmer

There is another one on the way? What is it?
Love the M1. Really cool.
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## trueblue40

CaptRimmer said:


> That is a classic Nick, really sharp. I love the white hands. :-!
> Cheers,
> Andy


Cheers Andy, i prefer the white stencil arabics to the new polished ones, - especially when your eyesight starts giving up the ghost.

It's nice to have a bit of "heft" back on the wrist as well.

Congrats on your M1 by the way, it looks great, and a nice (weight) change from the SA.

Nick.


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko

CaptRimmer said:


> There is another one on the way? What is it?
> Love the M1. Really cool.


Hi Andy... Was that aimed at me? If so, it's this one:









Seller's pic, watch should arrive in the morning.


----------



## CaptRimmer

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> Hi Andy... Was that aimed at me? If so, it's this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller's pic, watch should arrive in the morning.


Yes indeed.....very nice....white dial CA. Fingers crossed for the postie tomorrow.
Post some pics when you can.
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## H2KA




----------



## pestilence666

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> Hi Andy... Was that aimed at me? If so, it's this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller's pic, watch should arrive in the morning.


love this!

too bad i cant find it here in Singapore, end up with grey face.

pair it with light brown straps mate! will looks good and classy for sure!!!!!:-!


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko

CaptRimmer said:


> Post some pics when you can.


My pleasure.  I love the dial on this!

I'm not usually a fan of the Pro rubber but somehow it works with the Ti/white dial combination:


















The two of them together. The bracelet from the M1 works very well on the white one too.


















A very nice pair!


----------

